

Micro Python - maxerickson
http://micropython.org/

======
maxerickson
Posted with no discussion a few months ago (I guess around the time of a
Kickstarter), they announced the project on the Python mailing list today:

[https://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-
list/2014-June/6729...](https://mail.python.org/pipermail/python-
list/2014-June/672994.html)

